# Average age to enter Film School



## Ford Charles (Sep 6, 2009)

All:

I am planning to apply for Film School for MFA (Directing) and MFA (Film Production)for Spring/Fal1 2010. I am already 31. Don't get me wrong. I know age is not the factor; creativity is the one. But I just want to know if I get to Film Schools what is the average age of people I am going to see in Directing or Film Production for MFA Course.


----------



## airborne911 (Sep 7, 2009)

Every age you could imagine. I'm in my first semester in the undergrad production program at USC, and I'm 33. There's another gentleman who started the program with me this year and he's 40. In terms of transfer students for the Production BA, the age range is 20-40, with an average age of 25.

For the grad students, I've met people ranging from 22-53. Don't trip on age, you'll fit right in. Also, you'll be much closer in age to the instructors, which, believe it or not, is an advantage. You also have much more life experience to bring to film school, which puts you at a distinct advantage when it comes to storytelling.

Good luck.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 7, 2009)

As a 30 year-old third year MFA student at USC, I heartily endorse the above post by airborne911.  There is nothing to add.  It's spot on.


----------



## Ford Charles (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you guys for clearing up the issue. I am much relaxed now.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Nov 1, 2009)

I always find it funny when I read posts like this.  I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything but I don't think specific age or average age in the class has much to do with anything.  I think that a more diverse age group makes the class more interesting though.  I'll be 27 next year myself so if I get in then I can bring my life experiences to the table.


----------

